
Delphi Dying? Think Again, Tiobe - muterad_murilax
https://jonlennartaasenden.wordpress.com/2020/03/08/delphi-dying-think-again-tiobe/
======
boznz
There was a massive FUD campaign back in the early 2000's which saw many
Delphi Projects moved to C#, I am lucky to have always been in charge of what
language to develop in so I have ignored stuff like this ever since and just
got on with life.

------
kristianp
One thing that struck me about Delphi, is that the business model has stayed
the same for decades. If you want to access a remote database, you have to go
up to the Enterprise edition, which costs US $4000 [1]. That's the real turn
off for me. Why should a dev product cost more than, say, $300 these days just
because I want to use a 'real' database?

[1] [https://www.code-partners.com/offerings/delphi/](https://www.code-
partners.com/offerings/delphi/)

~~~
boznz
Plenty of open source and paid for alternatives to this I use the mydac ones
for $200 my other projects use zeos which are open source.

